# CH47 Pilot in IRAQ Pole Dancing



## Ravage (Apr 28, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qlzmOVuZOo"]YouTube - CH47 Pilot in IRAQ Pole Dancing (w/out the pole)[/ame]

....without th epole


----------



## Lycurgus (Apr 28, 2008)

That is just wrong......LOL


----------



## Ravage (Apr 28, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYZSk3undTE"]YouTube - UH-60 Blackhawk crewchiefs dance[/ame]

How about now ?


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 28, 2008)

That is some funny shit....

Rav... quit smiling so big... wouldya???


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 28, 2008)

Works for me...the first video anyway.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 28, 2008)

First he posts a "how gay are you?" thread, and now this...


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 28, 2008)

Marauder06 said:


> First he posts a "how gay are you?" thread, and now this...



Let's not forget the bat thread.


----------



## BFS Cat (Apr 28, 2008)

This guy Air Marshalling can dance

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0DnngvcYj8&feature=related"]YouTube - Lineman Doing the Dance...[/ame]


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 29, 2008)

The pride of our French Canadian Forces having a "dance off" in the fucking cold. :uhh:

[ame]http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=c71_1196790270[/ame]


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 29, 2008)

camaraderie is camaraderie is camaraderie... there is nothing better, than brothers in arms kicking back and having fun


----------

